# Lift served mountain biking



## gmcunni (May 28, 2008)

i'm not much of a biker but my son has been after me to take him north (VT,NH, ??) to a ski resort that offers mountain biking during the summer. What he's looking for is a place that takes you up on the lift and you ride down one of the ski trails.

What I am looking for is a place that won't kill us. Looking for a leisurely ride, not some extreme mountain bike challenge!!

I see Killington and Sugarbush appear to offer this but having never ridden there i have no idea how "safe" they are.  I'm looking for a "beginner" trail.  Would prefer a place that has other non-biking attractions too as wife and daughter won't bike but might like to shop or do other things.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mlctvt (May 28, 2008)

Mount Snow offers some good choices and the runs aren't too steep. You can come down wide ski trails or go into trails in the trees that are a bit more technical. They run the two high speed quads with bike racks attached. The summit access usually starts sometimes in June.
link to their website http://www.mountsnow.com/mountainbiking.html?season=summer


----------



## Philpug (May 28, 2008)

Killington is very good. Sugarbush was awful last year. I haven't ridden Mt. Snow yet, but really want to. will be heading up to Kingdom Trail (Burke) in two weeks to check that out.


----------



## tjf67 (May 29, 2008)

Mt Snow has some tame trails from the lifts all thing considered.   They ahve been at it a while so the network good.  Good trails right around the base to if you get tired of riding down hill.
The only other hill I have ridden is whiteface.  They do have a bus that will bring you to a small section that is great for people that dont have a grasp on it yet.  Once you get to the Ghondi there is no real easy way down.  Crazy lines though.  I am always amazed what you can ride over on a bike


----------



## MR. evil (May 29, 2008)

Do you and your son have full suspension bikes (front & rear shocks)? While it is not required, it will make doing anysort of down hill riding easier on the body.


----------



## gmcunni (May 29, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Do you and your son have full suspension bikes (front & rear shocks)? While it is not required, it will make doing anysort of down hill riding easier on the body.



:lol:  my bike is a 15 year old schwinn.  I added a gel-pack seat cover a few years ago but that is about it in terms comfort !


----------



## gmcunni (May 29, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> Mount Snow offers some good choices and the runs aren't too steep. You can come down wide ski trails or go into trails in the trees that are a bit more technical. They run the two high speed quads with bike racks attached. The summit access usually starts sometimes in June.





tjf67 said:


> Mt Snow has some tame trails from the lifts all thing considered.   They ahve been at it a while so the network good.  Good trails right around the base to if you get tired of riding down hill.



I checked the MT SNOW web site and noticed this warning 
"ATTENTION: LIFT-ACCESSED TRAILS ARE FOR ADVANCED RIDERS ONLY!"

are they just trying to protect themselves or are the lift served trails tough?

most of my riding is on the "rails to trails" area in my hometown.


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> :lol:  my bike is a 15 year old schwinn.  I added a gel-pack seat cover a few years ago but that is about it in terms comfort !



Maybe you want to consider renting a bike while you're there... 

http://www.mountsnow.com/mountainbiking.html?season=summer#rentals


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2008)

Is there any sort of MTB trail map showing what they have to offer??


----------



## MR. evil (May 29, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> I checked the MT SNOW web site and noticed this warning
> "ATTENTION: LIFT-ACCESSED TRAILS ARE FOR ADVANCED RIDERS ONLY!"
> 
> are they just trying to protect themselves or are the lift served trails tough?
> ...



They are trying to cover their ass. Ussually Down hill trails are marked just like ski trails (green, blue, Black). While the green trails are eaier than the rest, they are still not smooth (smaller rocks & roots) and you can pick up quite a bit of speed. I don;t think I would attemp and down hill riding on a 15 year old bike. I would guess you have V brakes and maybe 3" of front suspension. Good luck!


----------



## gmcunni (May 29, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I would guess you have V brakes and maybe 3" of front suspension. Good luck!



I'm illiterate when it comes to biking so i googled what V brakes are.  The first hit was for "Shimano XTR BR-M970 V-Brakes"  which cost more than my entire bike did years ago!

perhaps it is time for an upgrade.


----------



## gmcunni (May 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Maybe you want to consider renting a bike while you're there...
> 
> http://www.mountsnow.com/mountainbiking.html?season=summer#rentals



not a bad idea.. it would solve a few problems.


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2008)

With a 15 year old bike you're probably lucky if you have v-brakes, I was thinking canti's at best.


----------



## tjf67 (May 29, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> :lol:  my bike is a 15 year old schwinn.  I added a gel-pack seat cover a few years ago but that is about it in terms comfort !




When you were asking that question I was assuming you have a full suspension bike.  You cant take that bile up the lift and get down without killing yourself.  All the hill rent down hill bikes you would have more fun it you rented one of those.

Dont mind the signs about being dangerous.  That is what the breaks are for.


----------



## gmcunni (May 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> With a 15 year old bike you're probably lucky if you have v-brakes, I was thinking canti's at best.



gold star for you.  this is what mine look like


----------



## Greg (May 29, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_brake_systems


----------



## MR. evil (May 29, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> gold star for you.  this is what mine look like




Those are cantilever breaks, old technology. Even when they were state of the art they sucked.

I say rent a bike while you are there. But if the time comes when you want to get a new bike shoot me off a PM. If you give me what you are looking to spend I can point you in the right direction. Never go into a bike shop without knowing what you need & want. Most of those places are worst than used car lots and they will try to put you into the most expensive bike they think you will go for.


----------



## Philpug (May 29, 2008)

V brakes came out in 96 or so. The parallel/push setup of the first XT and XTR were very good designs. Currently I am running Hayes Nines withb 8" disc in the front and a 6" in the rear.


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> I checked the MT SNOW web site and noticed this warning
> "ATTENTION: LIFT-ACCESSED TRAILS ARE FOR ADVANCED RIDERS ONLY!"
> 
> are they just trying to protect themselves or are the lift served trails tough?
> ...



One of those trails covered under that disclaimer is Deer Run off the summit in it's 2.5 miles of meandering downhill glory.  In the summer it's also maintained as a work road and much of the bike trail is car/truck width cleared dirt/gravel.  It should be even more maintained for much of this summer as they'll be doing fan gun installation along it from the top of Carinthia to the top of the Sundance triple, and last summer on the trails where they were doing the fan gun installations they construction equipment had made a very well maintained roadway.

They do have a very detailed trail map, but not online as they want to to sign the waiver before they give it to you.


----------



## gmcunni (May 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> One of those trails covered under that disclaimer is Deer Run off the summit in it's 2.5 miles of meandering downhill glory.



That is EXACTLY what i'm looking for!!!  Thanks Dr Jeff! 




> They do have a very detailed trail map, but not online as they want to to sign the waiver before they give it to you.


would you happen to have one you can share ;-)


----------



## Philpug (May 29, 2008)

I will try to hit Mt. Snow this year.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 29, 2008)

Here is a map of the mountain biking terrain at the Bush.
http://www.sugarbush.com/images/summersports/07.17.07_MtnBikeWebMap.pdf

At the beginning of the summer the trail network was a work in progress but the Sugarbush trail crew did an amazing job building and renovating the long neglected trails since last summer was the first time in many years the Bush had lift-served mountain biking. More improvements are currently underway. Lift is scheduled to be open 6/27.

A  freestyle park was also built.

There is a  rental shop and at least one ski patrolman is on duty everyday. As mentioned by others there are easy, intermediate and expert trails down.


----------



## gmcunni (May 29, 2008)

Here's what my trusty "old" bike looks like.  it serves me well but as said before, i don't ride it on anything very techincal.  mostly "rail to trail" riding but occationally hit this place in nearby Trumbull CT http://www.nemba.org/ridingzone/Trumbull.html


my bike:






my brakes:





my shifters:


----------



## gmcunni (May 29, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Those are cantilever breaks, old technology. Even when they were state of the art they sucked.



my wife got a kick out of your comment Tim!  she then went on to say "so, what, you want a new mountain bike for Father's Day?"



> But if the time comes when you want to get a new bike shoot me off a PM.


Thanks, i may take you up on the offer, SOON!! :lol:


----------



## Greg (May 29, 2008)

Let's hook up, Gary. I'm just easing my way back into MTB too.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2008)

gmcunni said:


>



Uh, is your chain stay supposed to be bent like that? :blink:

And yea, don't take that to Mt Snow.


----------



## gmcunni (May 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Let's hook up, Gary. I'm just easing my way back into MTB too.



I've seen you ski Greg, i don't think you ease your way into anything ;-)

i'd be up for an outing, not sure where is a good spot. i'm not familar with many places to ride.


----------



## Angus (May 30, 2008)

how about this

http://www.highlandmountain.com/

easy access off of 93 - near Laconia & Concord


----------



## MR. evil (May 30, 2008)

Angus said:


> how about this
> 
> http://www.highlandmountain.com/
> 
> easy access off of 93 - near Laconia & Concord




I want to get here some time this year. If you check out the online trail map, click on one of the trail names and it will play a video od someone riding then entire trail top to bottom with a helmet cam. They have some pretty intense trails!


----------



## MR. evil (May 30, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Here's what my trusty "old" bike looks like.  it serves me well but as said before, i don't ride it on anything very techincal.  mostly "rail to trail" riding but occationally hit this place in nearby Trumbull CT http://www.nemba.org/ridingzone/Trumbull.html
> 
> 
> my bike:



I don't think Mt Snow would let you ride that bike on the life served trails. Time for a new bike!


----------



## Philpug (May 30, 2008)

I don't think you will  have much fun on Mt. Snow with that Schwinn.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 30, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I want to get here some time this year. If you check out the online trail map, click on one of the trail names and it will play a video od someone riding then entire trail top to bottom with a helmet cam. They have some pretty intense trails!



Definatley want to check this place out this summer.  Those helmet cam videos are pretty cool!


----------



## MonkeyBrook (May 31, 2008)

I woudnt take that bike off the road, it would crack in two.  Nice seat, I bet it is nice and comfy.  Seriously, rent a dh bike from the mt and have fun.


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I don;t think I would attemp and down hill riding on a 15 year old bike. I would guess you have V brakes and maybe 3" of front suspension. Good luck!





tjf67 said:


> You cant take that bike up the lift and get down without killing yourself.





MR. evil said:


> Those are cantilever breaks, old technology. Even when they were state of the art they sucked.





wa-loaf said:


> Uh, is your chain stay supposed to be bent like that? :blink:
> And yea, don't take that to Mt Snow.





MR. evil said:


> I don't think Mt Snow would let you ride that bike on the lift served trails. Time for a new bike!





I [Hart] Skiing said:


> I don't think you will  have much fun on Mt. Snow with that Schwinn.





MonkeyBrook said:


> I woudnt take that bike off the road, it would crack in two.  Nice seat, I bet it is nice and comfy.



uh, so what are you guys trying to tell me? :dunce:

i didn't realize this was an anit-schwinn forum  ;-)


----------



## MR. evil (May 31, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> uh, so what are you guys trying to tell me? :dunce:
> 
> i didn't realize this was an anit-schwinn forum  ;-)



who said I was anti Schwinn? My other bike is a 2002 Scwhinn Moab Hard tail, great bike! That all said I would stay away from Schwinn these days. They have only been selling really low end bikes at places like walmart and Costco for the past several years. From what I understand due to some patent issues with Specialized, Scwhinn only sells there high end stuff outside of the US...............I hate Specialized!


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> ..  I would stay away from Schwinn these days. They have only been selling really low end bikes at places like walmart and Costco for the past several years. ..



you are evil MR evil!  so now you making fun of the bike i was going to buy! 

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Productgroup.aspx?Prodid=11239323&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|111|195|75336&N=4018135&Mo=5&pos=2&No=4&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=58218&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10999-Cat195&topnav=




;-)


----------



## MR. evil (May 31, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> you are evil MR evil!  so now you making fun of the bike i was going to buy!
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Productgroup.aspx?Prodid=11239323&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|111|195|75336&N=4018135&Mo=5&pos=2&No=4&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=58218&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10999-Cat195&topnav=
> 
> ...




I just ot back from a ride and I am really tired so forgive me if I am not to quick

You ARE joking............right?


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You ARE joking............right?



yes, i was just kidding.   BUT, i am a costco member and was browsing just to see what they had to offer.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 31, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> who said I was anti Schwinn? My other bike is a 2002 Scwhinn Moab Hard tail, great bike! That all said I would stay away from Schwinn these days. They have only been selling really low end bikes at places like walmart and Costco for the past several years. From what I understand due to some patent issues with Specialized, Scwhinn only sells there high end stuff outside of the US...............I hate Specialized!



Huffy bought them a few years ago. I think that's all you really need to know.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 1, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> who said I was anti Schwinn? My other bike is a 2002 Scwhinn Moab Hard tail, great bike! That all said I would stay away from Schwinn these days. They have only been selling really low end bikes at places like walmart and Costco for the past several years. From what I understand due to some patent issues with Specialized, Scwhinn only sells there high end stuff outside of the US...............I hate Specialized!



Although I ride a Trek, I really like Specialized's geometry. I had a couple of Stumpjumper M2's back in the 90's, rode real well. 

If looking for a FS, either plan on spending $1200+ or find yourself a garage queen that hasn't been enjoyed properly.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 1, 2008)

As my username suggests, I'm a Trek Chick. 
I am open minded to other brands but had great luck with my first decent mt bike when I stumbled on to a season ending sale and got my first really nice ride, which is the up scale model of the 4900 HT.

Schwinn has had some good geometry and great bikes in the past, but has since gone the way of mass marketing and discount store platform.  

If you're doing lift served mtbiking, you really should think about renting and/or demoing near the mt, and get a feel of the new bikes and new technology.  Each brand and model has a whole different feel.

As IHart suggests, Specialized has some nice geometry and is a great option for someone getting into biking.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 1, 2008)

I would avise you to stay away from Specialized. First off they are way over priced for what you get. They currently have THE name in mountain biking and they make you pay to have that name on your bike. Unless you are really going to get into mountain biking I would get a hardtail instead of a full suspension. A HT will be much cheaper. A very good brand that is sold in bike shops that has great bang for the buck is Jamis. The make great bikes, and ussually there component spec matchs bikes from other brands costing $100 more.

EDIT - don't worry too much about what brand you get. Most people don't know this, but with exception to some VERY high end bikes sold by the big brands and some small boutique brands, 3 companies in Taiwan make the bike frame for 99% of all the other bike companies in the world. And yes, this includes Specialized, Trek, Jamis, Kona...........


----------

